# This order is marked as Shipped



## -Marco23- (Oct 20, 2010)

On order status appears: This order is marked as Shipped
It's ok but i have the traking number but I can not use it because on the HongKong post site there isn't the italian state.
if I enter the number It gives me: The Enquiry Reference Number (Traking number) is not available. We are sorry that we are unable to provide you with further information.


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2010)

contact the customer support about your issue thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://shoptemp.com/support/


----------

